# Freehold? Meadows, Spring, Arabian Ranches



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello

I am looking at trying to confirm if all units of properties in Meadows, Spring and Arabian Ranches are confirmed as Freehold property?

I cannot find this in Emaar's website.


TIA.


----------



## raybar (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes they are.


----------



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, but does anyone have it in black and white? I seem to receive information from one owner in Arabian Ranches that their property is supposedly a 99 year leasehold (they have less than 99 years after buying from 1st owner).

I'm reading everywhere that these Emaar developments are freehold as you've also mentioned.

So, how can it be possible theirs is a leasehold?

confused dot com


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The properties may be called freehold but I am confident that the 99 year leasehold is correct.

But even if they were actually freehold, it wouldn't matter much in this country.


----------



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you. But would you be able to help explain how you're confident about it being leasehold? I dont mean to be straightforward but can you share if you own a property in Dubai and your experience? It's kind of difficult to go on word-of-mouth basis. 

Are there any property owners who can also help here?

Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

It is a 99 year lease minus whatever period since the property first sold by the developer.

Things to consider...

1. If the developer/government decide they want it back to build the worlds best/biggest something then they will take it back.

2. If any of the villas in these developments (especially Springs) last even 30-40 years without having to be rebuilt I'd be shocked.

3. Property buying here is a wing and a prayer.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The freehold versus leasehold in Dubai is a bit mystifying.

When I first came out here it was clear (to me) that the properties were sold off-plan on a 99-year lease. Why they were called 'freehold' is probably due to that you could actually 'buy' the property whereas previously all non-GCCs had to rent.

If you poke around the internet you'll find ruling decrees from Sheikh Mo allowing the sale of properties on 99-year leaseholds to expats, then to overseas investors. This helped to spark the boom.

I cannot find any further decrees that converted the 99-year leasehold into actual freehold (as we understand the term to be in the UK). 

This may help. Or maybe not. 

Life in Dubai: Clarification needed

The laws and rulings on leasehold and 'freehold' seem to be wrapped up in enough legalese that the authorities can interpret it however they wish, so if they want to formally declare all 'freeholds' are actually 'leasehold's they can do so - with no compensation.


----------



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

There are some readings available online especially on the property law here. I'm still in the midst of it all, tho' :bowl: 

March 2006: Law No 7 -2006 is passed, legalising freehold ownership of land and property for non-GCC expatriates.

March 2006: Regulation No 3 of 2006 specifying areas where non-locals can own property in Dubai.

It appears that I'm not allowed to post a link. But that was an extract from "Rise and fall: Ten years of freehold | GulfNews com". I assume the laws (for the time being the laws seem okay) can be read online somewhere :ranger:

(fun smilies!)


----------



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

m1key said:


> If any of the villas in these developments (especially Springs) last even 30-40 years without having to be rebuilt I'd be shocked.


not planning to stay be here that longggggg


----------



## Max84 (Jun 9, 2013)

If you buy property in FREEHOLD you can keep it for rest of this century. You will probably will not stay that long in dubai


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Lolli Lindley said:


> not planning to stay be here that longggggg


I'm guessing you'll want to sell it again though 

As much as renting sucks, I just wouldn't buy here. Too many ways to lose the investment and too many opportunities for developers to extract obscene amounts of money from you in fees. I also object to not being able to do what I wish with my house. Why should I have to have permission from Emaar or Nakheel if I want to replace poor workmanship/taste!


----------



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

We'll probably sell it off but there's still many years to go. At least more than five years. We would like to be here for some time ...but not three decades. I don't see us staying thaaat long.

Apart from that we're okay so far with the potential properties. We've definitely cancelled out the Springs now.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone know which areas are still sold as (residential) leasehold? Thank you.


BTW, for Lolli Lindley:

Eqarat.com

How to buy freehold property in Dubai - Companies A-Z - ArabianBusiness.com

http://www.interchangefx.co.uk/pages/100000039/0/guide_property_dubia

"The freehold property market in Dubai really started in 1998 when the Dubai Marina project was launched. At that time there was no freehold property law, and villas were sold "leasehold", on 99 year leases. 

In 2002 a decree was issued by the Dubai government granting freehold rights to non-GCC nationals (The GCC is the Gulf Cooperation Council, comprising Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the UAE, Oman, Bahrain and Qatar.) "


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

You can actually get it from the Land Department, Government of Dubai - see page 46:

ISSUU - Dubai Official Freehold Property Guide by Sterling Publications

Much more of property law: http://www.dubailand.gov.ae/Download.aspx?file=Upload/Issues_63085o.pdf

Found a list of residential freehold: Freehold Property in Dubai

So, becareful where you buy...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> *Does anyone know which areas are still sold as (residential) leasehold? Thank you.*
> 
> 
> BTW, for Lolli Lindley:
> ...


Uptown Mirdif is one such project which is a residential leasehold .......... I guess even 'The Square' in Mamzar is 30 year leasehold ....


----------



## Peanut5 (Jul 17, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I cannot find any further decrees that converted the 99-year leasehold into actual freehold (as we understand the term to be in the UK).
> 
> This may help. Or maybe not.
> 
> dubaithoughts blogspot ae/2010/11/clarification-needed html Life in Dubai: Clarification needed



1. I think we have to be careful quoting 3rd party sources. Since Dubai Land Department resources are available.

2. Emirates 24/7 has reported news based on fictitious internet forum handles before. These are only a couple of examples, there are many more. (From news report "High rise, high danger: Residents unprepared").


"I live above the 20th floor of a high rise and wonder about this. We have smoke detectors, alarms, sprinklers and each apartment has a fire extinguisher, but I do wonder...," writes a woman calling herself SkyKitty on a thread of a forum"

"The alarm system is all on a loop. Should there be a problem in a common area where the alarm has been tampered with, the rest on that floor will fail to activate," says a concerned blogger calling herself Choc501"


----------



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, but I'm done with my hunt... got title deed in hand.

p.s. Emirates 24/7 reports that? Really?!


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

Lolli Lindley said:


> Thanks guys, but I'm done with my hunt... got title deed in hand.
> 
> p.s. Emirates 24/7 reports that? Really?!


Could you share some details on the area and an idea on the pricing as well ?


----------

